# Cannondale Supersix vs hi-mod 2010



## pierrot82 (May 28, 2009)

Hello, I would like to know if the Supersix 2010 non hi-mod is a good bike and if its the same quality of the old hi-mod 2009 bike with the carbon fibers?

I'm interested by the Supersix 2 with SRAM Red

Also, wich size do you suggest to me, I'm 1m72 (5'8'') with 82cm (32 1/8 inch) inseam.

thank you

Pierre


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

pierrot82 said:


> Also, wich size do you suggest to me, I'm 1m72 (5'8'') with 82cm (32 1/8 inch) inseam.


That's basically exactly my measurements, and I ride a 54cm frame.

Asad


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes.

Just as good. 

Food for thought; the 2010 HM is the "mod" and the 2009 High-Mod


Starnut


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm 5'8" with a 30" inseam and all my Dales have been a 52-cm. Based on your dimensions you want a 53-cm at least, maybe a 54-cm.


----------

